# Advice on which snow foam to buy



## lukeroberts18 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just wondering which is the best snow foam on the market, I've read that some stick better than others. Can anybody recommend a good one? 
Luke


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Autobrite lance with bolt hamber is pretty good. Very good as a pre wash then use bilt hamber shampoo to wash thoroughly = cleaaan

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

I use Autofinesse products, there great!


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Harps316 said:


> Autobrite lance with bolt hamber is pretty good. Very good as a pre wash then use bilt hamber shampoo to wash thoroughly = cleaaan
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Second this, bilt hamber is one of the better ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

Magifoam by Autobrite - Powerful cleaning but smells pretty bad.
Bilt Hamber - Decent cleaning and smells a lot better, slightly less economical imo.
Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam - Good all rounder.

I've used all 3 and I prefer the BH or CG ones.


----------



## Lmn69 (Aug 5, 2015)

Auto finesse ftw


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Autobrite foam lance along with their magifoam is a great combination but the real key to a thick frothy foam that you can leave to dwell is a powerful pressure washer.
The foam solution needs to be mixed with warm water in the lance bottle, I usually have 1" of foam solution and fill the bottle to the top with warm water.
I will point out though if your paintwork has already been clay barred and protected ect then the snow foam will not stick and dwell for long.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

As Templar suggests but ensure you buy a ph neutral snow foam as it will strip the wax etc otherwise

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ive just switched to GLANZ snow foam, recommended by shop n shine

Very impressed

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That's at shop n shine in Derby ! 
Great guys there

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That looks impressive stuff 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just to reiterate though best results are only really achieved using a powerful pressure washer, I've known several people expecting great things from a professional snow foam lance and solutions only to be let down by a low powered pressure washer.

Just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good advice Jase 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------

